#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  permeability reduction by bacteria plugging

## hermes76

Hi guys,

 Please, help me giving some directions about next:

 * Is there any way to determine suitable concentration or number of bacteria at reservoir in order to avoid microbial formation damage?

 * Is there any company or lab that works with bacteria cultures in cores?

 * Is there any guide to determine acceptable bacteria limit for reservoir conditions (pressure, temperature, residual oil, oil properties, permeability, pore throat size,) and/or injection water quality?



 Any help would be highly appreciated.

 HermesSee More: permeability reduction by bacteria plugging

----------

